# Strings vergleichen



## nadine (9. September 2003)

Gibt es in JavaScript keine equals-Methose? Wie kann ich denn dann zwei Strings miteinander vergleichen?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe...!


----------



## vogtländer (9. September 2003)

alert("Hallo" == "Welt");

Gruß
Falk


----------



## Horusab (9. September 2003)

```
if(string1==string2) {
alert('die sind gleich');
}
else
{
alert('sinse net');
}
```

oda hab ich dich falsch verstanden? ^^

2. Methode (kürzer):

```
var juhu = (document.form1.text1.value=='jop') ? true : false;
alert(juhu);
```

mfg horusab


----------



## vogtländer (9. September 2003)

```
var juhu = (document.form1.text1.value=='jop');
```
 reicht schon, da der Vergleich sowieso "true" oder "false" zurückliefert.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## Horusab (9. September 2003)

stimmt, aber ich wollte es klarer machen.
sie kann so auch der variable einen wert zuweisen....

mfg horusab


----------



## nadine (9. September 2003)

oh, das geht? das ist ja wunderbar  vielen dank!


----------



## Horusab (9. September 2003)

bidde gerngschehn ^^


----------

